# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  AppCompat در زامارین کراس پلتفرم

## sgn2006

سلام بر دوستان عزیز 
   	من یک پروژه با زمارین کراس پلتفرم ایجاد کردم و میخام پکیج AppCompat رو روش نصب کنم اما میگه با net standar سازگار نیست 





   	لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید چی کار کنم 

با تشکر

----------

